# What is a mustang mach 1?



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Got off work today with my girlfriend, pulled out of the plant, saw a mustang headed my way. Said, he he he, there's a mustang, and my girlfriend flipped on me cuz she doesn't like me driving like a madman. So I behaved myself, he closed on me VERY quickly. It was the prior body style, not the new retro one. Was a really pretty bright orange with black racing stripes. Pulled up beside me at the redlight. It had a bulge on the hood, couldn't tell if it was a shaker hood or what. Anyways, the pecker didn't even look at us and started revving his engine, both his and my windows were down, I was gonna ask him what the deal was with his hood till he started that crap.

Was a really high-pitched pinging sound, couldn't tell if it sounded souped up or if it just sounded like crap, lol. Wasn't low and gurgly like ours sounds. Anyways, light turns green and he takes off slowly, waiting to see if I'm gonna launch or not. I don't launch cuz my girlfriend would clip my nuts off on the spot (already gave her two BAD scares which were of course my fault). Anyways, he pulls a little ahead of me and I see Mach 1 on the back of it. He gets pissed when he sees I'm not gonna race him and he rips the tires lose and hits the onramp to the interstate.

I'm right behind him. I told Chrystal (my girlfriend) to not freak, I'm not gonna break the ass end loose or anything, I just wanted to see how fast he'd go and if I'd keep up with him or not. He got it up to about 90 and let off, I was behind him the whole way. Just wondered if you guys knew what he had under the hood? I've never seen a Mach 1 before and didn't know if it was souped up like a Rousch or Cobra. Didn't know if it was a Ford factory conversion or done in somebody's shop. Any insight would be much appreciated, cuz if I ever see him again and my girlfriend isn't with me, we're gonna dance. By the way, I'm not heavily modded, just the Diablo tune and the K&N Aircharger. Who knows, I may have gotten whipped, lol. Thanks all.
Dustin.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

You gotta pull the collar off your neck man. 
Cant let some punk in a mustang do that.


----------



## justinporto (Oct 11, 2006)

A mach 1 is a svt cobra without the supercharger. You would of whipped him!!!!


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Neat thing about the Mach 1 is it's shaker scoop is functional, feeding the intake;


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Mach 1's are gorgeous cars. If it was stock It would not of been a contest... You'd a taken him. Thing is you just don't Know, Until.........*


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> You gotta pull the collar off your neck man.
> Cant let some punk in a mustang do that.


:lol: 
I like your avatar:cheers 
Great movie!



> Was a really high-pitched pinging sound, couldn't tell if it sounded souped up or if it just sounded like crap, lol.


Might have had headers and a cam at least. You should have pushed him a little to see what he's got so next time you'll know. Don't forget Mustangs are very light and hook out of the hole with the solid axle even if they have no balls. In street racing light to light, not that I ever would do that, toy with them a little. I never go the first time, I let them make a move then pace them to see what they got, then the next time I crack their ass:willy: 

Disclaimer: None of this ever happened in my 1987 Buick Turbo T, and none of the local Mustang guys ever give me the finger while I'm driving it.:cool


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a 2004 mach 1 on my lot for sale right now with slp cat back on it and it sounds nice. it has the cobra jet engine labels on the shaker intake. overall it looks nice but wont perform with the goats.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Mach 1's are rated at 305 hp. They have a 32 valve 4.6. They also have the shaker hood. They are good runners. Some guys have gotten 13.4's stock out of them, with the average driver getting 13.6-13.7. 

I've raced 2 at the track with my GTO. A stock Mach with DR's versus my stock GTO. I beat him by 3 tenths. It was a good race with him taking me out of the hole and the LS2 realing him in on the top end. Second one had stock tires, an intake and throttle body change and a Diablo tune. I beat him by a tenth the first pass he beat me by a tenth the second pass, we hot lapped and the LS2 hates that. By the end of the night we had made 4 passes versus each other with me finishing at 2 tenths faster than him. 

Mach's are great cars and not to be taken lightly. A well driven lightly modded Mach will hurt a GTO to 60. They are easy as heck to launch. After 60 he better have some big mods to try an LS2.


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

The Mach 1's are my favorite Stang, (love the shaker hood). I almost bought one in 2004, they were coming $5000 off sticker! Kinda like what GM did in 2005 on the remaining 04 GTO's.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

It was a limited edition (like the Bullitt) available in 2003-2004.


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

Not to be too specific but the Mach1 had: 

- 32 Valve DOHC 4.6 V8 which usually has around 275WHP
- 3.55 axle ratio
- specific exhaust (similar to 2001 Bullitt) with rolled tips
- Cobra brakes (without painted calipers)
- Shaker hood scoop which was about 5% functional since it wasn't sealed
- Specific black rear spoiler, front chin spoiler and grille delete
- Specific wheel style
- Specific Springs, with Tokico shocks & struts
- OE small sub frame connectors
- Retro interior with vintage gauge faces and accents

The engine used in the Mach1 isn't Cobra without a supercharger, nor is it identical to the n/a 1999+ Cobra.

Unlike what fergyflyer said a LS2 GTO should easily take a Mach1 start to finish. They may be easy to launch but they still arent quicker to 60 than the GTO.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

A friend of mine has a Mach 1 with heads, cam, and a little juice running mid to low 10's all day long. They can be nasty...

Chris


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

Well the name Mach 1 is much like the Judge name that is attached to some of the older GTO's. It is a preformance name that indicated a preformance package like (GT or GTP) does in most cars now-a-days.

I only mention this because at first I thought you were talking about one of the older mustangs because my brother has a '71 Mach 1 and i'm going to see this summer who is the real Boss haha...

here is a vid of a 400rwhp Mach 1 and a 460 rwhp cobra.. I'm not to sure about them though
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stHwzi5k30w


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

If I put heads, cam, and juice on my goat it could be nasty to. So could a Omni.


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

*mach 1 = FAST*

I had a mustang mach 1 before i got my goat and to my dissapointment the mach is faster! they are super light and have over 300 horsepower. But i still love my goat better even though my last car was faster lol... But i must add it isnt anymore i have slp upgraded ecu, intake, headers, injectors and FASST intake manifold


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

angusGTO3 said:


> I had a mustang mach 1 before i got my goat and to my dissapointment the mach is faster! they are super light and have over 300 horsepower. But i still love my goat better even though my last car was faster lol... But i must add it isnt anymore i have slp upgraded ecu, intake, headers, injectors and FASST intake manifold


What mods did you have done to the Mach to make it faster than the GTO?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7419&highlight=Weight+reduction


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> What mods did you have done to the Mach to make it faster than the GTO?



The mach only had an exhaust and a k & n Filter and it was faster in the quarter than my gto stock. They are really fast cars for what they are look at the times on them and you will see. They are only .2 slower in the quarter than their more expensive brothers the supercharged cobras of those years.So yes they are quick my gto runs 12.85 in the quarter now and will be getting faster in a short while with a gmm ripper shifter, c6 zo6 throttle body, and cams. I wont do the bottle because bottles are for babies i want my gto to be a big boy lmao. Just kidding dont like the damage nitrous does to internals


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I had an 04 Mach 1 that I sold to get the 05 GTO


----------



## Wade M (Sep 4, 2006)

justinporto said:


> A mach 1 is a svt cobra without the supercharger. You would of whipped him!!!!


Noooot quite.

Mach 1's have the aluminum block 32 valver from the 2001 Cobras, solid rear axle. It's basically a 2001 Cobra (without the IRS) with a shaker hood mod.

'03 SVT Cobras with blowers have a completely different 32 valve motor (iron block, forged rods/crank, different heads, whole bunch of other goodies), independant rear suspension


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

angusGTO3 said:


> So yes they are quick my gto runs 12.85 in the quarter now and will be getting faster in a short while with a gmm ripper shifter, c6 zo6 throttle body, and *cams*.


Cams? Uh... okay!!


----------



## gyrene2003 (Feb 11, 2007)

Mach 1s are stiff competition for me and the only mustangs other than terminators that i actually get excited about when i see. Im an old LS1 F-bod guy though so not runin the LS2 GTO banner. Now that i have full exhaust though i want to run one on the interstate cause my car pulls so much better after 80+.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

http://www.barkermotorco.com/used_vehicle_details.htm?vehicleId=549e95594046381e01870cfce1892844

here is the one we have on our lot. I had 2 younger guys come in today looking around and wanted to hear it. also had 1 guy drive 2 of our goats, he was a complete joke, had a camera and took video of it after he test drove it. the salesman that was helpin him didnt know how to get the passenger door open. had to laugh and go out and do it for him:lol:


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Cams? Uh... okay!!


Whats that supposed to mean??? being a smart a%s


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

angusGTO3 said:


> Whats that supposed to mean??? being a smart a%s


Well before you start with the name calling, I'll advise you to chill. The reason I said what I said is because you stated "cams". The GTO only has one cam. I was hoping you would have replied to my post and said, "Oh my bad, I meant "cam". But you didn't. Hopefully I was able to educate you. So *please* don't come at me with any negativity. It's not necessary.


----------

